
Lenovo Launches ThinkPad X1 Yoga at CES with OLED Display - dbcooper
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9887/lenovo-launches-thinkpad-x1-yoga-at-ces-with-oled-display
======
frik
Will Lenovo ever produce a high quality notebook again?

All I want is a real "ThinkPad". Give me a proper T460 with 32GB RAM, IPS
display, a recent Intel i7 CPU, replaceable batteries and the notebook body of
the T410 or better the T60 or IBM ThinkPad T41.

~~~
userbinator
Other features they definitely need to add back before I'll consider buying
another ThinkPad:

\- Non-chiclet keyboard with decent layout

\- HDD and network activity indicator lights

\- Hardware wireless-off switch

\- Latching lid

They certainly don't need to make it any thinner -- I've had to carry some
Macbooks around and the sharp edges are not very hand-friendly. I think 1"
throughout is about right for a laptop thickness.

~~~
frik
> Non-chiclet keyboard with decent layout

This. These cheap keyboards are very annoying.

I hope Lenovo produces the old IBM style business quality keyboards for their
brand new models.

@Lenovo: have a look at your great T410 keyboard, build them again:
[http://cdn6.bigcommerce.com/s-blhknq8/product_images/images/...](http://cdn6.bigcommerce.com/s-blhknq8/product_images/images/lenovo_t410_laptop_key.jpg)
(only the cursor keys are a bit too small, otherwise great)

~~~
r080
I find these Lenovo chicklet keyboards very pleasant. I have t420s which has
it and R40 with old style keyboard. Tried to write on R40 recently and was
surprised that it's not that big difference. I don't use F keys much so their
layout doesn't bother me.

edit: "F keys" part readability

------
crudbug
May be this is a wrong place for this, but I have to say this.

I consider Thinkpad as Macbook Pros of PC world. Lenovo hasn't learnt any
lesson, they are diluting the "THINK" brand. Having quality products in
standard series like - T, W, & X will make better brand recognition. The prime
example are this new Yoga and Thinkpad 13 models ?? The marketing team should
take lessons. IHMO the Thinkpad line should have 3 series :

1\. T Series (Regular) - T360 (13") / T460 (14") / T560 (15").

2\. W Series (Workstation) - W560 (15") / W760 (17")

3\. X Series (Ultrabook) - X260 (12") / X360 (13")

No Carbon, Yoga, TxxxP mumbo jumbo - just standard nomenclature.

Anybody for Thinkpad C series for cellphones ? - C41 (4") / C51 (5")

------
Aoyagi
Ah, first step to consumer OLED PC screens maybe? I've been waiting for that
for years already.

------
bitwize
Oh great.

Now we can experience OLED burn-in on our notebook displays, too. And since
the thing is freakin' glued together, good luck repairing it.

~~~
dingo_bat
New gen OLEDs like the one in Samsung S6 do not have any significant burn-in.
If this thinkpad's display is sufficiently advanced, there won't be a problem.
I do hope they are sourcing it from Samsung.

~~~
Infinitesimus
The s6's expected longevity (~2yrs per the contract model) is much smaller
than the expected longevity of say, the average college students who buys this
laptop for use in college.

For the record, my Note 4 isn't showing any burn in after > 1yr of use, but
who knows what it will be like 4 years down the line.

A small number of users report burn-in on the newer s6/6p so I hope QC on the
new Yogas will be tighter at the very least

~~~
krisdol
How do you QC a defect that takes a year to verify?

I had burn-in on my old galaxy s4. Don't know or care if it's the "new"
technology. The primary burn-in was noticeable due to Android's fixed top
notification bar, as it almost never changed position or color. The times I
would fire up a horizontal view or full screen app, the bar would obviously
remain visible. I'm glad they wised up to iOS's approach and started blending
the bar in with the app when possible.

~~~
Infinitesimus
I am not arguing in support of OLED screens. I'm firmly in the camp that OLED
doesn't belong in laptops (just yet?).

From the parent: > New gen OLEDs like the one in Samsung S6 do not have any
significant burn-in.

My point is that phones are not a good measure of the ability for an oled
screen to be used on a laptop since phones have lower expected longevity.

------
bondia
I wonder why these devices don't have USB-C ports... :/

------
jkot
I am using tablet with OLED screen for over two years now. It is great for
video, but for text editing it does not have much advantages.

~~~
refset
Text editing in low-light conditions is pretty interesting, I find it's good
for keeping focussed. OLED would definitely let me take this to the extreme.

------
iphone7166
Great job, Lenovo! To me there are only two laptop manufacturers in this
world: thinkpad and macbook.

------
mtgx
Now you can experience your connections being MITM'ed by Lenovo in OLED
quality.

